# A little Poll: University



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi everyone- I have a plan for getting people to know each other properly on here because not so many people check over here that often.I was wondering what subject you all study and what your doing at the moment!I'm currently in my second year at uni studying Music and History. I also do bar work.What are you all doing?


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi Spliffy,Congrats on being the moderator







. I am in my final semester of classes at the university. I am studying to be a teacher and will be student teaching from January to April then I will have my degree







. Kristin


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cool! What will you be teaching? What sort of level at school? If i decide to go into teaching i think i would teach secondary level (for those of you outside the UK that is 11-16) and probably be music. That is my strong subject.I wold like to teach history as well but im not confident about sharing knowledge like that. If i could teach on IBS i'd be laughing!


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

hey. saw over in the meeting place that spliffy was in charge now, so I thought I would come rabble rouse.







Not really, just came to say hi.I'm 21, in my last year getting a BA in History (Medieval Mediterranean) and a minor in Math.Then, hopefully off to the UK to get an MPhil (if I get funding) or a year or two off here and then on to grad school, get a PhD.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey Slammin!Did you find a uni to go to yet? Which one? We will have to meet up once you get here!


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

thanks for asking spliff.I got all of my fellowship apps off. For the Marshall (which funds 2 years) I applied for St. Andrews and Cambridge, but if I get it, the Marshall people can put me wherever they want (Leeds, for example, has a really good program). Then I also sent off applications for two other fellowships that are for Cambridge specifically. no one over here seems to want to fund anything other than Cambridge and Oxford, so there it is.I'll know if I have an interview for the Marshall in a couple of weeks. The other two I have to wait longer for.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Wow, Oxford and Cambridge. Very special if you can get into one of them. I couldn't even look at them when making uni apps because the standards are just SO high!Spliffy.


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi SpliffyI am getting my teaching degree with a minor in French and a minor in Language Arts, I will be certified to teach grades K-8, I really hope to teach French. Kristin


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi Spliffy,Congrats on becoming the moderator!I am doing two degrees at the moment. I will finish one of them in a few weeks: A BA with a major in Psychology. I am also doing a Bachelor of Laws (LLB) and am about to finish my second year.Exams are coming up!!


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

yeah, I know Cambridge is a stretch, but I figure hey! someone gets in, why not me? So I'll keep my fingers crossed, and if I get in, I promise not to go all snobby and superior-like. (And hopefully the people there will be nice to poor idiot me)And I'd love to come and see you if I do wind up in the UK, at whatever uni.I'm not thinking too much about all that stuff right now, as I'm in over my head with work for my honors thesis. Doing all I can to keep the anxiety and ibs calm while I wade through the unending piles of things that need to get done.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well i think snobbiness is a pre-requisite for cambridge


----------



## weekpgrv13 (Oct 19, 2002)

hey everyone,I am a nursing student and will be graduating in May with my RN.Kate


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Kate, nice to meet you!


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi everyone,I'm Dave and I'm a Chemical Engineer (1st year again) at Loughbrough.I found this BB the day I was diagnosed, it has helped a lot.I should get back to posting a bit more regularly and may even show up in the chat room when I get my ISP sorted. Engineering computer labs aren't te best places for this kind of thing







Wavey


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

hi all,i'm in my fifth and final year of my BA in human geography, minor in fine arts. currently stressing over whether or not to go to grad school next year.wow...it's really nice to see how far we've all made it despite the tummy problems. big pat-on-the-backs to everyone!midge.


----------



## cjb2539 (Mar 2, 2002)

I will graduate in May with a BS in Electrical Engineering and a minor in Mathematics.


----------



## JennyBean (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm graduating in May with my BA in Sociology. Woooohooooo! Then on to grad school, but I'm not sure where yet.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i am hoping to become a poor, impoverished artist - you'll probably see me drawing in chalk on the pavement, begging for money unless i get spotted and get to show my work *hehe*I've done A- levels (art, photography and english), a year at art college and am now scouting around for a uni to go to. got a place at middlesex uni for 2003 but may go somewhere else...Also adore music!!! played clarinet to a good standard when i was younger, although i no longer belong to an orchestra/band or have lessons. Now i enjoy listening to music







don't ask me my fave groups as i have about a zillion! (guitar/ indie/ alternative)PLus i have a crappy part time job in a wine merchants *joy*I'm done now







sorry, i've written an essay...xXx


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi all







I don't even know what year I would be considered...I started college in '94, but had a rough time (partially due to having classroom anxieties and denying this fear) for the first few years, and then my ibs surfaced in a major way and i dropped out. went through a whole lot, had the suicidal thoughts thing at first, struggled, tried, over and over...blahblahblah...finally started improving somewhat last fall and returned to classrooms last spring. now i'm back at my old school this semester, for the first time since leaving in a mess. doing okay, i guess, though it's still a daily fight.so i guess i could just be considered a super-super-super senior







i don't know why they call something so negative "super."







*anyway*, i'm majoring in Economics and IT, but i just wanna conquer this ibs-classroom thing and graduate so i could finally start catching up to all the ppl my age who are starting to make some real money.yea, this thread really shows me how there *are* so many of us who refuses to let our ibs ruin us. we deserve to pat ourselves on the back for that, especially since only we know so well just how tough it could be sometimes....i try to pop in here when i can, usually a few times a week or so.... i'll be around







methical


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I'm doing an MSc in international development at Bristol uni.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I am doing an msc on ibs at cardiff uni in sociology


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sparkle- Go to middlesex uni and then you'll just be down the road from me!Hi Susan! Its nice to see you on here! I miss you!My degree titaly says on the form BA/Bsc History and Music. I thought i was doing BA? Im confused.


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm a Senior High School Student with aspirations of doing something in languages. I'm gonna work for a year first though.. no money right now. I'm kinda looking at Christian schools... and goign to teach english as a second language... but it's not definite yet.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

it's been forever since i've posted on this.i'm a fifth year senior at ball state university in indiana. i'm majoring in anthropology and social work. hopefully i'm going to the university of chicago next fall so that i can get an a.m. in social services administration.


----------



## bkisis (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey everyone, Well, I just graduated from Stony Brook University in December with a BA in Psychology and a minor in Women's Studies. Now I'm just taking a hiatus for a while until I can get my health back together again and then I plan on attending grad school, just don't know which one yet. College is hard when you're sick and teachers aren't sympathetic....I know I've been there







Dee


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm a junior at SIUC in southern Illinois. My major is IST which means Information Systems Technology. I am going to get my masters degree, and some time my Phd.


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm a junior in college (my third year), majoring in English.


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

> quote: College is hard when you're sick and teachers aren't sympathetic....I know I've been there


Boy, Dee, do I hear you! It's doubly bad when your professors have "attendance policies" that only allow you to miss 2 classes without marking down your cumulative grade. I wonder if professors are like that at EVERY college...hmmm!







Anyways, it's so cool to hear that you minored in Women's Studies. If I ever go to graduate school, I think I would seek my MA in that area


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

It's been forever since I posted, b/c I'm busy with uni. But I'm in my third year Electrical Engineering at Queen's U. in Canada.


----------

